# Name servers of TLD.

## dE_logics

As we know, domain registrars have control over the NS managing TLDs (for e.g. NS of the com, net, org etc.. domains).

But who owns these servers and maintains them? ICANN?

----------

## khayyam

dE_logics ...

"The US Department of Commerce NTIA exercises the ultimate authority over the DNS root zone of the Internet. The zone is managed by the Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA) as the operator while a third party is contracted by the NTIA as the root zone maintainer. The IANA operator is ICANN and the root zone maintainer is Verisign, Inc." -- DNS root zone

best ... khay

----------

## dE_logics

But that's about the root servers managing the root (.) zone, which does not includes management of TLD itself (?). for e.g. the root name servers will return NS records to point to the .com/org/net TLD's corresponding name servers, but who'll maintain the TLDs itself? for e.g. who's the authoritative server to resolve the name gentoo.com or gentoo.org?

----------

## dE_logics

e.g., these are the name servers for the .eu domain as responded by the root name servers -- 

```
dnsq A cheap-car-insurance.eu 198.41.0.4

1 cheap-car-insurance.eu:

370 bytes, 1+0+8+10 records, response, noerror

query: 1 cheap-car-insurance.eu

authority: eu 172800 NS l.eu.dns.be

authority: eu 172800 NS a.nic.eu

authority: eu 172800 NS l.nic.eu

authority: eu 172800 NS m.nic.eu

authority: eu 172800 NS p.nic.eu

authority: eu 172800 NS x.nic.eu

authority: eu 172800 NS y.nic.eu
```

Who maintains and owns them?

----------

## khayyam

dE_logics ...

I think the question your asking is "who has the right of ownership" correct? Meaning, by what means does a operator gain the right to provide NS for a TLD? Well, we're talking metaphysics here ... but in practice it comes down to reciprocal legal obligations. Some TLDs (eg: .gov, .mil, .edu) belong to soveriegn entities, and some (eg: .com, .net, and .org) are seen to belong to the public (which is somewhat slippery given that "the public" has no say in who or what is granted the right to manage them). So, contracts/leases/etc via soveriegn or public bodies (ie IANA) but like all property claims it can bascially be reduced to the power of enforcement.

best ... khay

----------

## dE_logics

So all in all, it is owned by ICANN.

----------

## khayyam

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> So all in all, it is owned by ICANN.

 

dE_logics ... well, no, ICANN is under contract with the US Department of Commerce, so you could say its "owned" by the US, but again its not quite that simple as some TLD's are "understood" to be in public ownership. Ultimately ownership is meaningless here if its pimped out on contract. It's a perfect example of the conversion of public goods into private goods. 

In feudalism the lord would grant rights of expliotation in return for a loyalty oath (the recognition of soverignty, a tax/levy, and the rasing of armies) these rights granted dominion to the barers regardless of any prior occuption and use. When Columbus, or the Dutch East India Trading Company, set sail for far off lands its was under such a contract ... and its no different to the contract provided Verisign. So, if we ask who owns it, such a claim, as I said, can be reduced to the power of enforcement.

best ... khay

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, I think I got it. Thanks!

----------

